# 2017 chevy cruze turbo piping.



## dan.pinnell79 (Apr 20, 2021)

So. I found my boost leak. There is a hole in the soft rubber tube that goes from the bottom of the turbo to the passenger side of the intercooler. So im trying to find this part. Problem is i dont know what it is called. Anyone have a diagram that shows the turbo/intercooler plumbing with names of the parts? This line is super soft. And for future referance. Anyone done a aluminum intercooler and piping upgrade? Anyone actually buy this soft pipe in store? Have not called the dealer yet. They were closed when i finally found the part that was bad.

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

__





Hose (Replaces Part Number 39017739) 39201785 | GMPartsDirect.com


39201785 - Hose (Replaces Part Number 39017739)




www.gmpartsdirect.com









__





Intercooler for 2017 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com







www.gmpartsdirect.com





Part #11 on the diagram. It appears they've redesigned it as this has been a common issue with the Gen 2. My top link is to the new part #.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Duct tape cannot fix this?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Barry Allen said:


> Duct tape cannot fix this?


No. It wouldn't hold the pressure.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> Duct tape cannot fix this?


Is that sarcasm?


----------

